# The adventures of Captain Reptile



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 8, 2012)

I made this comic to personify some of the negative things in the reptile community (Not just TeguTalk but everyone) for the most part is filled with very nice and helpful people. But there are a few who spoil it for the rest, so I drew this and put my chicken scratch handwriting to work.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 8, 2012)

Captain Reptile - "Thwatrting crime with my endless supply of knowledge"


Heh - It appears we have a few superheroes on the forum


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 8, 2012)

i like this, its perfect. ^.^


----------

